# Best Modern Preachers



## panicbird

I think that we may have had a topic similar to this in the past, but I cannot find it. So here we go again (maybe).

Who would you guys and gals say are the best modern preachers? By modern I mean within the last 50 years or so (at least recent enough to have sermons on tape/CD/mp3). Feel free to post a relatively unknown preacher. If you can, post a link to his sermons so that we all might be blessed by the preaching of the word.

Here are some that I am typically blessed by:
John Piper
D. A. Carson
My current pastor, Bruce Wells (no link, sorry)
My former pastor, Lee Tankersley (Cornerstone Community Church - they have quite a few of his sermons online in audio form and even more in manuscript form)

Lon


----------



## LauridsenL

I'd have to include the Doctor -- D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones. His sermon series on the Sermon on the Mount, published as [u:179e4be3f9]Studies in the Sermon on the Mount[/u:179e4be3f9], alone probably merit his inclusion on this list.


----------



## sastark

Of course, I'm not biased, but:

Rev. David Th. Stark (my dad): http://www.gpcredding.org
Rev. Wayne Leigh (my pastor here in Sacramento): http://www.evangelicalreformed.org


----------



## jfschultz

[quote:c9e6b1ea63="LauridsenL"]I'd have to include the Doctor -- D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones. His sermon series on the Sermon on the Mount, published as [u:c9e6b1ea63]Studies in the Sermon on the Mount[/u:c9e6b1ea63], alone probably merit his inclusion on this list.[/quote:c9e6b1ea63]

  

Check out the The MLJ Recording Trust.

His sermon, "The Acid Test of the Christian Profession," delivered at the 1969 Penacola Theologial Institute in the face of a hurricane was fantastic. For those who were there it was both the content and the timing.


----------



## Craig

I have enjoyed a number of the famous preachers we can hear on the radio and what not....but I have only heard one person regularly preach the mysteries and wonders of God in Christ powerfully from Scripture: 

Pastor Tom Lutz of Edgewood Baptist Church in Anderson, IN.


----------



## nicnap

I have two favorite preachers. 

Thad Dowdle (a mountain preacher- he is the academic dean of Fruitland Bible Baptist Institute [most of you have probably never heard of it, but it is in Hendersonville, NC]). 

Joel Beeke. He is probably one of the best preachers that I have heard in a long time.


----------



## Scot

I enjoy listening to Stephen Hamilton of the Lehigh Valley Free Presbyterian Church in Allentown, PA. You can get tapes of his sermons here:

http://www.lehighfree.org/


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih

I have to say Ray Comfort although I have forgotten his website.


----------



## govols

Of course I love my pastors teaching / preaching (Shane Koehler)
[list:814179805e]http://faithcommunitychurch.org[/list:u:814179805e]

After that I love learning from:

John Piper
John MacArthur
RC Sproul (for the most part)


----------



## JonathanHunt

Dr Peter Masters:

http://www.metropolitantabernacle.org/Sound/SOUND2.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I'll nominate Jerry Crick, a PCA minister in the Greenville, South Carolina area. He is also a professor at Greenville Theological Seminary and Bahnsen Theological Seminary. I have been greatly blessed by his ministry. His preaching is [i:3d458f9c23]par excellence[/i:3d458f9c23]. To God be the glory!


----------



## Learner

I am going to follow-up and check out those preachers mentioned who I had never heard of before . I am familiar with some of the others . By the way , John Greer is excellent . I used to listen to him on the radio when I lived in the states . I went to hear him also .
I would suggest Dr. Michael Barrett who preaches at a Free Presbyterian church in the Greenville , South Carolina area . He isn't the Pastor , Alan Cairns is , but still Dr. B.'s preaching is top-notch . He teaches at that church's seminary . Formally he taught at Bob Jones . But don't hold that against him , he is quite a gifted man of God . Right now on Sermonaudio.com there are 225 of his sermons you can access , but I think there were almost 600 a little while ago . I do not know why they reduced the number .


----------



## Authorised

[quote:c8482d42a2="Scot"]I enjoy listening to Stephen Hamilton of the Lehigh Valley Free Presbyterian Church in Allentown, PA. You can get tapes of his sermons here:

http://www.lehighfree.org/[/quote:c8482d42a2]


 to that. I am always blessed by his sermons, despite the accent...


----------



## RamistThomist

Although they are more like biographical exhortations than sermons, the preaching of the Rev. Iain Murray is topnotch.

www.sermonaudio.com[/url]


----------



## py3ak

As long as people are getting on Sermonaudio to listen to sermons, be sure to listen to something by Mark Gladwell

http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.a...rSection=sermonsspeaker&keyword=Mark^Gladwell


----------



## BaptistReformer

You have nominated many great men to the list. I would concur with most... such as The Doctor - MLJ. A must listen to / must read for all christians.

I had the privilege of hearing Dr. MacArthur, Dr. Sproul and Dr. Al Mohler at the Grace Church Shepherds Conference two weeks ago. After Mohler preached on The Foolishness of the Cross from 1 Cor 1 - I am compelled to nominate his name to the list.

I also LOVE to be under the teaching of my current Senior Pastor, A Irish Baptist man, Philip DeCourcy. Hear him at our church website... www.emmanualbaptist.com


----------



## heartoflesh

In my humble opinion, considering preachers still living, no one seems to equal the articulate expression and passion of Albert Martin


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I've always thought my pastor, Dr. Richard Bacon, was a good preacher.
Lots of audio at http://www.fpcr.org/


----------



## tdowns

*How Reformed?*

How reformed this guys are varied, but I loved listening to these folks pre-reformed and I still do:

Johnny Mac
R.C. Sproul
and
Allister Bage(?)

Is Allister reformed?I know about R.C. and Johnny "Dispensational" Mac, but not sure about Allister.


----------



## Peter

to Rick. though I've only heard him [Martin] preach once in person and have only sampled a little bit of what else is out there.


----------



## Joseph Ringling

Hey Pastor Mullins, Welcome to the Board! 



Recently I've been blessed by the preaching ministry of Al Martin. A Reformed Baptist Pastor from Montville, New Jersey. You can find a lot of his teachings at www.sermonaudio.com


----------



## Joseph Ringling

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> In my humble opinion, considering preachers still living, no one seems to equal the articulate expression and passion of Albert Martin



Oops, sorry, didn't see your post before I posted my other one. A Brother just last week was telling me to check out Al Martin. I'm sure glad I did. Have you listened to any of his sermons on Evangelism yet?


----------



## Scott Bushey

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> In my humble opinion, considering preachers still living, no one seems to equal the articulate expression and passion of Albert Martin



Al Martin actually severed the retina in one of his eyes during a passionate sermon. He actually had to lie face down for about 6 weeks following the event or risk blindness.


----------



## turmeric

Alister Begg. I think he's Presbyterian, but he speaks at non-reformed events, I've heard him on Focus on the Family & last summer he was a reader(?) at the 2004 Keswick Convention or else someone else has his name! Hmmm...well now, what were we doing there?


----------



## heartoflesh

My all-time favorite Al Martin series is:

Christians Engaged In Warfare Part 1

Part 2

Part 3

Part 4

Enjoy!


----------



## RamistThomist

I don't think Begg is presbyterian. I was under the impression that he debated Sproul on Baptism.


----------



## Joseph Ringling

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> My all-time favorite Al Martin series is:
> 
> Christians Engaged In Warfare Part 1
> 
> Part 2
> 
> Part 3
> 
> Part 4
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks Rick!


----------



## brymaes

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Alister Begg. I think he's Presbyterian, but he speaks at non-reformed events, I've heard him on Focus on the Family & last summer he was a reader(?) at the 2004 Keswick Convention or else someone else has his name! Hmmm...well now, what were we doing there?



He's Reformed Baptist. He debated Sproul on the subject of baptism at a Ligoneir conference a couple of years ago.


----------



## Authorised

I agree with two others here...Stephen Hamilton is top notch. His sermons on Calvinism and the Doctrines of Grace clinched it for me when I was sorting out the scriptures.


----------



## ARStager

Begg is pastor at Parkside Church near East Cleveland, Ohio. It's an independent non-denom baptistic church...a "mega-church" for all intents and purposes.


----------



## Redeemed

Pastor John MacArthur
Pastor Albert N. Martin
Pastor Sinclair Ferguson
Pastor Alistair Begg
Elder Novell Deloatch (my pastor/father-in-law/close friend)
Professor Iain Murray


----------



## RamistThomist

Rev. Joe Morecraft III
Rev. Iain Murray
Mr. George Grant.
Dr John Piper
Greg Bahnsen
Gregg Singer
[Edited on 3--20-05 by Draught Horse]

[Edited on 3--20-05 by Draught Horse]


----------



## Robin

Of course, it's difficult not to prefer my own pastor: Dr. Kim Riddlebarger - hear or read his sermons here: http://www.christreformed.org/index.shtml

Robin


----------



## JOwen

Joel Beeke (HRC)
Terrance Atkinson (FRCNA)
Hugh Cartwright (FP)
Lloyd-Jones (Indep.)
Iain Murray (FCoS [c])
Moruice Roberts (FCoS [c])

Kind regards,

Jerrold Lewis


----------



## BaptistReformer

Dr. Begg certainly leans reformed... that is apparent in preaching. I would hardly call Parksaide a Mega Church ... I have been there on a number of occasions. He hardly runs 2000. It certainly is not a user friendly, seeker sensitive atmosphere. Begg is dispensational and he did pastor a Baptist Church in Scotland before coming to Cleveland in the early 80's. He is solid, but more inclusivisitic than I am comfortable with, hence the FOF and Moody appearances.

But we can learn from him all the same. His stuff on expository preaching is very good.


----------



## Myshkin

James Boice in my opinion was/is the greatest preacher of our time.

On my list would also be: Robert Peterson (Covenant Seminary, St. Louis)
Bryan Chapell & George Robertson (both Covenant Presbyterian 
Church PCA, St. Louis)
and Philip Graham Ryken (Tenth Presbyterian, Philadephia)

Someday I would like to hear Spurgeon, JI Packer, RC Sproul Sr., Sinclair Ferguson, Derek Thomas, John Gerstner, M. Lloyd-Jones, and Mike Horton preach. (or reading one of their sermons would be great too if anyone can direct me to them)

I appreciate Spurgeon's phrase he kept with him in his pulpit: (paraphrase?)-"step aside sir, that they may see Jesus" I wish more pastors would follow this wisdom.

Of all the gifts Christ has given His church, there are few I appreciate more than truly gifted preachers, especially in our watered-down age.

[Edited on 4-7-2005 by RAS]


----------



## Jonathan

Lets see, best modern ministers:

David McClelland (My minister)
Frank McClelland (My minister's father)
Ian Paisley
John Wagner
Regi Kimbro
Phil Owen
Stephen Hamilton
Craig Vosekalns (My Asst Pastor)
John Greer 
John Douglas
Michael Barrett
David Brame
David DiCanio
Mark Allison
Alan Cairns

A bit biased towards Free Presbyterian Preaching... but I also enjoy:

John MacArthur
Joel Beeke
James White
Don Kistler (heard only one sermon by him, it was excellent)


----------



## Arch2k

I haven't posted here yet, but I would like to name two preachers that are definately top 10, but most likely, top 2 for me:

1) Eric Alexander







Watch his sermon in video format on The Perseverance of the Saints

More audio sermons can be found here.

2) Edward (Ted) Donnelly 






Find sermons from Pastor Donnelly here.


----------



## jaybird0827

My top two are Timothy Worrell and Steven Dilday.


----------



## Tirian

> _Originally posted by Abd_Yesua_alMasih_
> I have to say Ray Comfort although I have forgotten his website.



http://wayofthemaster.com/about_ray.shtml

Matt


----------



## Tirian

> 2) Edward (Ted) Donnelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find sermons from Pastor Donnelly here.





You should swim across sea & ocean to hear God using this man to preach if you have to.

Highlights for me - Series on Genesis, RP Conference (2004) on "Calling", Gospel series.

Matt


----------



## caddy

J.M & Allister Begg

Also Ravi Zacharias!


Begg's site:
http://www.truthforlife.org/

Another Local to Chattanooga. He retired some years ago from 1st Presbyterian of Chattanooga: Ben Haden

Top Notch




> _Originally posted by tdowns007_
> How reformed this guys are varied, but I loved listening to these folks pre-reformed and I still do:
> 
> Johnny Mac
> R.C. Sproul
> and
> Allister Bage(?)
> 
> Is Allister reformed?I know about R.C. and Johnny "Dispensational" Mac, but not sure about Allister.



[Edited on 10-1-2006 by caddy]


----------

